# Again 31 Rqs



## dragoncamper (Jun 5, 2006)

I have been a vistor reading for a while.
We have Almost made our mind up on a 31rqs, On our way to a family function going thru Symrna, De. The local Outback dealer was having a "Tent Sale".
We pull in sure as we get out one of paid salesman comes over.
Fine I told him what I was looking for the Outback 31rqs.
He said they stop carrying the Sydney series because of to many warranty problems esp. electrical. I told him that was news to me, but try not embrass DW and went along with him.
*** My questions are can anybody justify that comment?
I have read alot of posts but nothing like he was going on.
Also, *** Any other good dealers in MD or PA? She wants to see it before ordering it from Lakeshore.
Thank You for time and I will try to keep it shorter in the future.


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

I call bull on that comment.....The eletrical system is not any different on the Sydney than on any other Outback. If there were MAJOR problems, you would find out for sure here first.

I bet the saleman's WIFE has her eyes on the 31 RQS









Also, we got ours from Lakeshore and it has been a FABULOUS experience. We had it delivered to OK and it came down without a hitch.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, dragoncamper!* action 
That 31RQ-S is a beautiful trailer. I'm sure yo would be very happy with it!

As far as the 'electrical' problem, I have a feeling he just didn't have any Sydneys in stock, and wanted to redirect to something he did have.







I have never heard of any particular issues, and if there were, they would be all over this forum!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

dragoncamper said:


> *** Any other good dealers in MD or PA? She wants to see it before ordering it from Lakeshore.
> Thank You for time and I will try to keep it shorter in the future.
> [snapback]117918[/snapback]​


 Our local dealer , Tom Schaeffers is very good.

He has probably over 30 Outbacks on the lot right now.

I know there a few Sydneys.....

Steve


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site. I know the dealer you are speaking about, he is the one I purchased my Outback from. In fact I am at the car dealership along side of their tent sale. I will pass the info on to the management and let them know what their salespeople are doing.

I do know that they are not stocking alot of the Sydney's because they haven't been a big mover for them.

Gary


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Gray probably hit the answer. A slow mover for the area and rather then say they have them priced too high to sell he make up a story.

Any TT can have issues but none of the Sydney's are more prone to electrical issue then any other trailer.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

jedmunson said:


> We had it delivered to OK and it came down without a hitch.
> [snapback]117922[/snapback]​


Hmmmmm. How did they tow it?









But seriously DC, that's a great TT and I've not seen anything on the forum that would indicate there were any special problems with the electrical system. You'll do fine with that choice as long as Gilligan is not going bonkers at the time of manufacture. But even his problems are generally minor and easily fixed.

Scott


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> But seriously DC, that's a great TT and I've not seen anything on the forum that would indicate there were any special problems with the electrical system. You'll do fine with that choice as long as Gilligan is not going *bonkers* at the time of manufacture. But even his problems are generally minor and easily fixed.
> 
> Scott
> [snapback]117960[/snapback]​


Or is that *Breakers*


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I agree with all above...mostly with the comment that they would rather sell you a unit they have in stock, than order you one. The units are rather "Job specific" meaning that it is meant for a large family. They would probably move 4-5 smaller units for every one of the big-uns. We absolutley LOVE our Sydney, we wouldn't have settled for anything less.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> dragoncamper said:
> 
> 
> > *** Any other good dealers in MD or PA? She wants to see it before ordering it from Lakeshore.
> ...


I agree with Steve
They are great people there 
If you check them out look for Chris

Don


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

So what did he try to pimp you?


----------



## dragoncamper (Jun 5, 2006)

Thank you, all for your quick responses and information.
I wanted to ask the source because Nothin! beats real life experience!

We have been looking a loooong time every time we think we made our mind up one of says nope does not have one of "must have". DW always goes back to the outback. Thank God I think I got her talked out of a fifth wheel "for now". This camper will be big enough for our family but the length is alittle dauting. Thanks again and I will be here reading and learning. When we make the move, I will post.


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

Dont wait too long Lake shore is selling trailers that are not even made yet my 31RQS will come out of the factory 6-19-06 I know that there are 2 in desert rose comming off the line on the 13th but we did not like that color. Good luck.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

This is 1 that is listed at our dealer...he has more too.

31RQS clicky

Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'd try to find another dealer...and if that is out of the picture, I'd at least get another sales guy at that dealership.


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

Call Lakshore RV & save $10k


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Had our Sydney for almost a year. No electrical problems.

Love it.









Mark


----------



## KRKarnes (Jul 9, 2005)

Had ours since August and love it. The only problem I had with it was that I had to add on to my driveway to fit it in. You realize how big it is the first time you wash and wax it.


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

KRKarnes said:


> You realize how big it is the first time you wash and wax it.
> [snapback]118262[/snapback]​


Boy oh boy is that the truth.......did that this past weekend.....it is BIG.

The sales guy is blowin' smoke.......There are so many dealers that deliver nation wide (and still save you $'s over what your dealer may be selling it for) that you should have no problem finding one. The 2007's are already in peoples hands. Act quick and see if you can get a 2006 for a discounted price. I'm unsure what may have changed other than a color choice, but you really can't go wrong with any of the Outbacks........good luck.


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Hello and Welcome aboard dragoncamper!!!

Have to agree with everyone else about the bull from the sales guy.

Have had our 31RQS since last fall and LOVE IT!!!!! My wife said "This is the trailer" the 1st time she wallked into it. We looked from April 2005- Sept 2005 at pretty much every brand and every floor plan and found the Outback to be much better made than all the rest in the price range.

Haven't had any electrical issues just a couple of decals peeling but the service dept at our dealer took care of all of them this spring and continues to give followup calls every month just to see how things are going with the trailer and how we like it.

Good Luck!

C-Mac


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

hello and welcome to the site. I, too, believe his comments were overstated. could they have been based on the issues from a year or so ago that lead to a recall of a couple TT"s (see link)? Our OB has been great. very glad we went with OB.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=2467

scott


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

My bathroom fas was wired backward - does that count? That doesn't seem to be isolated to this model.

Last weekend I was surprised to find the fuse for the bathroom blown though. Out in a new one and it didn't blow all weekend, so I'm writing it off as a fluke at this point.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Here's a link to Lakeshore RVs' listing for the 31RQS. That's a very nice looking trailer.







In my experience, the actual selling price was lower than the listed selling price, which itself was much lower than the MSRP. You would have to factor in shipping costs to see if you would get a better deal from a local dealer or not. 
31RQS


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Camping Fan said:


> Here's a link to Lakeshore RVs' listing for the 31RQS. That's a very nice looking trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! Schaffers has it listed for $30,705 and Lakeshore has it listed for $21,836. Uh, I think my maiden voyage would be the trip home from Lakeshore.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Lakeshore should provde us some cash for all the biz we send their way.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Didn't do a price comparison. Not sure were you are located but we've had a good experience with Fretz RV in Souderton PA. They do have their inventory and prices on line.


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Camping Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a link to Lakeshore RVs' listing for the 31RQS.Â That's a very nice looking trailer.Â Â
> ...


For us, it was still cheaper having Lakeshore ship it than buying local, by several thousands.....Save yourself the time and let them deliver your baby to you - our driver was just great, of course, I would have LOVED anyone bringing me our 31RQS


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

There was a recall on one of the models for a wiring problem like 2 years ago. additionally it was for a specific group of units. My 31RQS had a defective breaker that took about 30 minutes to fix. I have been as far south as Virginia and as far North as Maine and other than the breaker and a cosmetic thing with the shower (we may have been a little too picky) and some trim on the left side front nose there has been no issues with our unit. I would rather fight than switch. Sounds to me that the salesman needed to move something else. Our 31RQS is da bomb!

Eric


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

Mines comming in about 10 days now Its getting harder to sleep thinking about it!


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

We bought our 30rls Sydney from Lakeshore. A great experience! We saw it for sale on Ebay. So we went to Keystone's site and looked it over. Liked the pics and layout. Found Outbackers.com and read alot, and bought it without every seeing one in person. If owners love it and you like the deocor, features and layout, go for it! Get it at Lakeshore from Hunter Freeman.


----------



## dwciardi (Mar 3, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> This is 1 that is listed at our dealer...he has more too.
> 
> 31RQS clicky
> 
> ...


That's $10,000 MORE than we paid for ours at Lakeshore in March 2006...........

Dana


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Above & Beyond said:


> Mines comming in about 10 days now Its getting harder to sleep thinking about it!
> [snapback]120744[/snapback]​


Guessing the days are just crawling by at this point..


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Ditto for mine from General RV (once I showed them the Lakeshore price)











dwciardi said:


> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> > This is 1 that is listed at our dealer...he has more too.
> ...


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

BoaterDan said:


> Ditto for mine from General RV (once I showed them the Lakeshore price)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The concept here is that it is a starting point.......just like automobile pricing.

The retail is set by the dealers, so if you pay full retail, then shame on you!!!
















Steve


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> The concept here is that it is a starting point.......just like automobile pricing.
> 
> The retail is set by the dealers, so if you pay full retail, then shame on you!!!
> 
> ...


Exactly.

One important difference is that with cars you can get the "invoice" price and use that as a reference point (and you should only pay $200-300 over invoice as a rule for a normal vehicle).

With RVs you have to use somebody like Lakeshore as a reference.

Just be prepared - you'll find some dealers who will laugh in your face for asking them to knock $10,000 off the price. Just politely take your business to the next dealer and get the last laugh.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

I posted this somewhere else once if you find it usefull in your search. $20161. They are near Cincinnati.

http://www.holmanrv.com/inventory_new.html


----------

